# Does mitral valve prolapse cause any issues during pregnancy & birth?



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Shortly after DS2 was born I had an echo done and was diagnosed with mitral valve prolapse with minor regurgitation. The cardiologist said that it wasn't much of a concern and is pretty much a variation of normal. I also wore a holter monitor and did a stress test to check for arrythmia and there was no sign of anything wrong. Now I'm pregnant with my 3rd child and my loud heart murmur is back (from the increased blood flow) and my blood pressure is pretty low (was 80/48 today). My MW wants me to check back with the cardiologist and the cardi wants to do another echo.

Has anyone else dealt with this? Did MVP have an impact on your pregnancy? I'm thinking I have more than just mild regurgitation because of the loud murmur and low BP. Can this risk me out of homebirth or a birth center birth? I am otherwise very healthy. I should mention that I do have occasional chest pains/discomfort that always passes very quickly. I was told by the cardi that MVP is common for having irregular chest pains that are a non-issue.

Forgot to ask: did you have to have IV antibiotics during laor with MVP? They used to recommend it but most places say it is no longer necessary.

Any advice or experience?


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Mild MVP shouldn't have an effect on your pregnancy if it doesn't cause issues in your daily life. They used to recommend antibiotics in labor, but they don't anymore. Just standard care! MVP wouldn't cause your BP to be low either, so I'm not sure why your MW is recommending another echo?


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

The MW wanted me to contact the cardiologist and the cardiologist wants me to have another echo done.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

My mother has MVP. This is ancient information (25+ years ago), but she was told to limit her caffeine intake (not to zero, just to limit it) and she did find that she had more irregularities with her heartbeat when she was pregnant, but no major problems or interventions. I don't know how serious hers is. She also has VERY low blood pressure . . . I think once it was about 60/40 at the doctor's office. She felt fine at the time. She had two unmedicated hospital births with no complications due to the MVP. I know that's just anecdotal, but I hope it's reassuring.


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

I haven't had an echo but was diagnosed with it long ago.

No problems or differences or any concerns in labor, other than being told I needed IV abx. I need to find the information saying that I don't need it anymore -- I know the dentist's office stopped doing the prophylactic abx on me about a year ago so maybe that's when the OB instructions changed too? I'd LOVE LOVE to labor without an IV!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elanorh* 
I haven't had an echo but was diagnosed with it long ago.

No problems or differences or any concerns in labor, other than being told I needed IV abx. I need to find the information saying that I don't need it anymore -- I know the dentist's office stopped doing the prophylactic abx on me about a year ago so maybe that's when the OB instructions changed too? I'd LOVE LOVE to labor without an IV!









I'm pretty sure I read on the ACOG site that they no longer suggest IV antibiotics for MVP. There were a few other sites that said the same. I've already given birth twice before even knowing I had MVP and each birth was complication free but I do remember having some chest and breathing discomfort during pregnancy with all 3 pregnancies.

Did having IV antibiotics during labor cause any issues with thrush or yeast for you?


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

My midwife noticed a murmur during pregnancy #2.

During pregnancy #1 all my prenatal appts were in the morning when possible. During PG #2, they were all right after lunch, and I got in the habit of meeting DH for lunch and then we'd go to the appt. And we'd usually get chinese or Thai. I think maybe the MSG made the MVP worse! Because she heard it clearly, but when I went to my primary doc, she didn't hear it.

She believed the midwife though and ordered an echo, which showed a MVP with no/mild regurgitation. The cardiologist told me "If you've already had a natural birth, that MVP has been stress tested as much as I ever would. There's nothing you need to do."


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Didn't affect me.







I do go periodically for check ups with a cardiologist. I'd like to say I'm proactive about it but the truth is that I really only go when I seem to be having problems. I've done the EKG, stress test, echo, stress echo, holter monitor thing before (some of them multiple times).

The only issue I remember is when I needed to have a d&c done when I was miscarrying. The doctor was having a debate about the need for antibiotics since she didn't have records of how severe my MVP. I honestly don't remember so I think I probably got them.

I probably got antibiotics during my c-section too but I honestly don't know.

MVP was not an issue at all (never even brought up!) with my VBAC. I didn't even have antibiotics then.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info mamas, these stories are encouraging!


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Mine hasn't bothered me with either pregnancy. I don't even take antibiotics when I go to the dentist anymore. I haven't had an echo since I was diagnosed at age 9, but I know that it is able to be heard loud and clear with a stethescope.


----------

